# OBS Studio. Tools: Output Timer, QDialog (and side stuff)



## Suslik V (Dec 19, 2016)

Is there any advantage of the current implementation of the Output Timer tool (OBS Studio v0.16.6) or it is just based on Automatic Scene Switcher code? Maybe some difficulties for multi-platform, so threads not used?

Just tried to resolve one crash and noticed that QDialog for Output Timer is simply hidden and never was closed (I'll tried to make "close all child dialogs" checks before allow "hide to tray" and found that one dialog is not mine...).


----------

